# 457 sponsorship for heavy diesel mechanic



## Fishpacker (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone have any contacts in Perth that can offer 457 sponsorship for my husband, a heavy diesel mechanic with over 20 years experience? While waiting for our 176 visa to be approved, we've applied for hundreds of jobs in the Perth area, but no-one is interested. We're therefore flying over at the end of January for 6 weeks to see if we have better luck while we're there. Any advice or contacts would be extremely helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## Verystormy (Nov 6, 2010)

Fishpacker said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any contacts in Perth that can offer 457 sponsorship for my husband, a heavy diesel mechanic with over 20 years experience? While waiting for our 176 visa to be approved, we've applied for hundreds of jobs in the Perth area, but no-one is interested. We're therefore flying over at the end of January for 6 weeks to see if we have better luck while we're there. Any advice or contacts would be extremely helpful. Many thanks.


Try HWE Mining who are advertising at the moment for one, Downer EDI are another option and have a look at Barminco.

To be honest though, it is pretty rare that a company sponsors trades people. Good luck


----------



## Fishpacker (Jul 26, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply ... but it's not what I wanted to hear!! I've contacted the 3 companies you suggested, fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Jameslvnlife (Mar 28, 2012)

Fishpacker said:


> Many thanks for your reply ... but it's not what I wanted to hear!! I've contacted the 3 companies you suggested, fingers and toes crossed!


How did you go? Any leads? We are just in the process at the moment and we think we have a sponsored job all lined up for Ocotber this year:clap2:


----------

